# Biltong Again



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2016)

Yup

Got some biltong hanging today. 
Yesterday sliced up the round into larger chunks, made the biltong marinade and added some home smoked sea salt to the mix.

This morning have it hanging. Hang time may be from a few days to weeks depending on temp.

I have a 4" fan in the corner helping air flow. Yes its hanging in the closet of my 5th wheel.













bilt87.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2016)

Your too much Rick!

Your wife must love you a lot to let you hang sausage in the closet!!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Your too much Rick!
> 
> Your wife must love you a lot to let you hang sausage in the closet!!
> 
> Al


She did ask me this morning why is the smell like worcy sauce? Because i used wocy this time. I put a non scented dog pad under the meat to catch any liquids.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

This batch is turning out good.













tbtong6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks really good...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the thin slice. In the marinade i added brown sugar and lightly sprinkled the meat with baking soda before the marinade. Dont put the lid on as the vinegar/baking soda will react.













thslbil.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2016)

This is good stuff. I think im just going to stick with biltong making and skip the jerky stuff.













sabt5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 14, 2016


















sabt6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 14, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks great.   Now I need to try it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks great. Now I need to try it.


Its super easy and you prob have most of the items.

Sea or kosher salt (course)

coriander ground or grind yourself

white pepper or black

malt vinegar

brown sugar

worcy sauce

baking soda


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2016)

Good stuff.













btong09.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 15, 2016






This is the recipe i been using.


----------



## petewoody (Dec 15, 2016)

Rick, an interesting video. I have always used smaller strips which dry in two or three days. What is the main purpose of the baking soda?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

Great video Rick!

It makes me want to make some!

There is no cure in this?

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great video Rick!
> 
> It makes me want to make some!
> 
> ...


Yeah i dont know who the guy is in the vid. No cure as the salt is enough. However i bet cure could be used.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 16, 2016)

I am going to have to make some of this, looks delicious!

Thanks for the info and vid!


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice biltong and great effects in the video!

Disco


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> Nice biltong and great effects in the video!
> 
> Disco


Thanks

Wish that was me making the vid but its not.

Got 3 hunks of the biltong in a cloth summer sausage bag, tied and sending to my friend in Nashville, she wants to try it.

Wish i could find a biltong cutter here in the states but its like trying to find a chicken with teeth.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2016)

nepas said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wish that was me making the vid but its not.
> 
> ...


I'm partial to the ones made with a planner blade. Easy to sharpen and easy to get replacement blades. I have been trying to justify making one. I suppose I could use it for cutting jerky too,













biltong.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 21, 2016






One could probably buy a small Guillotine Paper Trimmer. They start at about $10 on Amazon.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm partial to the ones made with a planner blade. Easy to sharpen and easy to get replacement blades. I have been trying to justify making one. I suppose I could use it for cutting jerky too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pondering a plan.  It'll be after the holidays before I can work on it, but imagine a mini meat cleaver in action....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

Well you guys that build, I can be a tester


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2016)

nepas said:


> Well you guys that build, I can be a tester


You already are!  I am expecting constructive criticism!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm pondering a plan.  It'll be after the holidays before I can work on it, but imagine a mini meat cleaver in action....


I've looked at the ones made with meat cleavers too. The wood worker in me likes the plane knife as I have several laying around that could be repurposed!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You already are!  I am expecting constructive criticism!


Going to cut a mettwurst open today to see if i can take em down for the biltong hanging


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

Doing s little trim.













nbbt.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 21, 2016






Made some thicker slices this time. Thought i was ready but gotta go to Winn Dixie for some baking soda.













nbbt1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 21, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2016)

Petewoody said:


> Rick, an interesting video. I have always used smaller strips which dry in two or three days. What is the main purpose of the baking soda?


.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.............  And you add it before you put the meat in the "brine / marinade" ??  ......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> .....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen it in quite a few of the biltong recipes. You should be careful if mixing the two (vinegar and baking soda) and then sealing like in a vac pack bag. Vinegar and baking soda makes CO2. Could have some expansive and explosive results.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have seen it in quite a few of the biltong recipes. You should be careful if mixing the two (vinegar and baking soda) and then sealing like in a vac pack bag. Vinegar and baking soda makes CO2. Could have some expansive and explosive results.


yeah i had to leave the lid off the marinated biltong for while


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm partial to the ones made with a planner blade. Easy to sharpen and easy to get replacement blades. I have been trying to justify making one. I suppose I could use it for cutting jerky too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking that on the paper cutter when you push the blade down it may push the meat towards you? as with the biltong cutter you are cutting downward onto a solid base?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2016)

nepas said:


> im thinking that on the paper cutter when you push the blade down it may push the meat towards you? as with the biltong cutter you are cutting downward onto a solid base?


I agree.  I have a couple of ideas about that though


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2016)

Another great post I'm retired (medically) and still can't even begin to make all the great things I see on this forum but there are so many interesting things I wish I could try. I'm sure you could make some adjustments like soy sauce instead of Worcester or other flavors. Man you guys are doing vidios and I can't even post photos with ouy my neighbors help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











 for a great post.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I agree.  I have a couple of ideas about that though


Said He that forges his own knifes!


----------

